# Had 12 week scan today, guessing a boy based on nub theory



## hello_kitty

Does anyone freak out after having the same gender twice? Of course for me it is just a guessing game right now, but I heard that the nub theory has pretty accurate and by the looks of it, I might be carrying another boy. Its not a really big deal if I do indeed have another boy but I will began having thoughts if I will ever have a girl. We plan on having 3-4 kids and what if the last one (or two) is also a boy? Now I have to wait at least 5 weeks to confirm the gender. If I had 2 of each, I wouldnt have to think about gender anymore, but with 2 of the same gender I'm starting to fret. Does anyone feel this way?


----------



## Misscalais

I'm about to have my 3rd boy, took it much harder this time then I did when I found out I was having my 2nd boy only because this is out absolute last bub hubby will be getting the snip so knowing ill never have a daughter is so hard to deal with. I'm not disappointed that I'm having another son just that there's no more chances for a daughter and that's really sad for me. So I do understand how you're feeling and it's normal.
Big :hugs: two boys are heaps of fun though and mine are best buddies :)


----------



## motherofboys

I've got 4 boys and tbh it wasn't until after the 3rd that I started to think I might not actually get a girl. Now, although the is 1 more baby in my future, and I plan to sway, I have to say I'm pretty certain I wont be getting a girl.


----------



## hello_kitty

We were at my mom's today for a visit and she said that she doesnt want us to have another boy which makes me more stressed out about having another boy. We plan on having 3-4 kids...I am leanign more towards 4 and dh is ok with that so we will probably have at least another boy in the future but I just dont want 2 in a row. Oh well, on the bright side they will be best friends being so close in age.

motherofboys...I havent been really doing any gender selection so I dont know what swaying is. After your second boy, did you dtd on a certain day during your fertile window to try and conceive a girl? I have heard that if you want a girl then you should dtd 2-3 days before ovulation occurs because girl sperms travel slower but live longer...something like that. My ovulation is a mess so the first month I ttc I totally missed it because I actually ovulated later than I thought. I just go by the ovulation pain that I get as long as discharge to conceive so this time as soon as I saw the signs we dtd right away not caring too much about gender. Since we dtd right on ovulation day, it makes me lean more towards a boy. Its hard to dtd 2-3 days before ovulation because I never know when I will ovulate until the day that it occurs.


----------



## Kaiecee

Just had my 4th boy 7.5 weeks ago and planning on starting to try right away I want my girl and I'm not getting any younger and I just had my last 2 boys in 2013 all my boys are cesarean so I'm hoping once I get pregnant it will be a girl so I can just enjoy my family if not I think going to cry a lot


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee - while I am not in your shoes atm, I can imagine how hard it is having the same gender babies. Last night I was thinking about the possibility of carrying a baby boy and kind of sorted things out. I dont think I will be too sad if this is another boy because my ds will have a best friend who is the same gender to grow up with...BUT in a perfect world I would hope that the last 2 will be girls. I know its a long shot and I cant choose the cards but I can hope right? If the 3rd is another boy I dont know how I would react.

Everyone in my family ended up having 2 girls and 2 boys. My mom ended up having 4 girls and 2 boys and my sister had 3 boys 2 girls. I honestly dont want to have that many, 4 is the cut off for me...but having different genders do run in the family even on my husband's so I hope we will not have the same gender.


----------



## motherofboys

I've never tried to sway before I didn't really hear about it until I was already pregnant with my 4th, but I was charting and know that number 3 had 'girl timing'.


----------



## Kaiecee

My other 2 older ones are with my ex so I see them but not as often as I would want and the other 2 are now 1year and almost 2 months old so I know they will have a close relationship


----------



## motherofboys

My smallest gap is 20 months, between the eldest 2. The eldest will be 8 on Wednesday, ds2 turned 6 in october, ds3 will be 4 in 4 weeks and ds4 arrived in October. Its taken longer each time to fall, our 4th took 2.5 years. So I don't want to wait, but DH wants to move house first.


----------



## Kaiecee

I wouldn't wait if it took 2.5 years is start asap


----------



## motherofboys

I understand his reasons for wanting to wait, but if it takes that long again, we'd have moved house and stuff anyway.


----------



## Kaiecee

Have u talked to him maybe u can get him to change his mind. What kind of birth control are u using ?


----------



## motherofboys

Just condoms atm He is pretty set about moving first, but the time frame for moving doesn't fit well with the TTC. So I'm trying to push to move this year at some point and got to hope it all falls into place timing wise. Or hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Kaiecee

I would just try to convince him it doesn't matter really if ur pregnant while u move I just did that


----------



## motherofboys

I know it probably sounds like I'm over thinking things but because of school we want to stay in the village as I don't drive and would rather not change their school. We planned to be here 6 months that was almost 7 years ago lol things rarely come up in the village that are the right size and price so chances of something coming when I want it to are low which is why he wants to move first. I know realistically it's for the best and we can't for another person in here, but I keep thinking well if we move this and do this we could squeeze one more lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm with u plus if it takes longer which I hope it doesn't at least u started early


----------



## motherofboys

We've started reorganizing some things in the house and he said the other day that it would 'buy us a couple more years before moving' so he really isn't seeing the urgency. We need to move soon to get a baby in quick because although men can continue to have babies later than women I don't want him to be in his 50s, his 45 now and also after a certain age the quality of sperm starts to drop.


----------



## Kaiecee

U should bring that up to him I told dh I won't wait because of my age and he doesn't want to wait either


----------



## motherofboys

I don't like to, he kept blaming himself and his age for it taking longer last time. If we had more room he'd try now, so I feel bad for pressuring him when he is trying to be sensible.


----------



## Kaiecee

It can be a hard situation


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee - I hope you dont mind me being nosy but I was curious on what your age is because I've seen you mentioned about it more than once in various posts.


----------



## Kaiecee

I just turned 33 in December I just thought is be some having kids by now but not having a girl really bothers me and were going to at least try again


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee - 33 is not too bad! You still have time. I sure hope you get your girl. My husband and I are set on 4...thats the absolute last so even if I end up with 4 boys (God forbid) thats gonna be it I dont think I can handle anymore than that.


----------



## Kaiecee

How old are u and how many kids do u have now?


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm pregnant with my 2nd and I'm 24. I'm just trying to be done with having kids before I hit 30, but the downside to having kids at a young age is that I get talked about a lot. I mean I am not 16 and pregnant but my mom is always telling me I am too young to have kids to begin with and she told me I should stop after I have this one. She keeps nailing the same idea into my head every 2 weeks its disturbing.


----------



## Kaiecee

ive learnt not to do what others say do what makes u happy and i was just like u i wanted all my kids done at 30 but i wasnt wth the right man i know i am now and im now trying to finish my famiy with having a girl :)

i was 20 and 26 wjen i had my first 2 kids was with my bf for 12 years till he cheated

but im happy that all happened because im with the right person now who would never hurt me like that


----------



## hello_kitty

I know how frustrating it could be having the same gender babies. I was pregnant the same time as another lady that I knew. We werent friends or anything she was a friend of a friend and we were introduced at a party since we were due 1 week apart of each other. She had 3 girls and desperately wanted a boy and the baby she was carrying was her last so she didnt even bother to find out the gender. Our friend blurted out when we were both 5 months pregnant that I was carrying a boy. I could see that she was some what upset anyways she ended up having another girl. 

What I feel is, if people are not on the same boat its hard to console one another. If I were to have all boys and someone who has one of each tried to console me, I'd probably give them a glare like "what do you know?" Do you ever feel that way? My sister in law is also pregnant and due the same time as me and if she ends up having a girl, I will be a bit jealous...I know its immature but I cant help it! Thats why I hate being pregnant the same time as when other people are...friends and family I mean because you also compare your pregnancies to theirs.


----------



## Kaiecee

When I had Riley who is 1 now I kept in touch with my group and everyone who has gotten pregnant again have all gotten pregnant with girls I'm the only one who got pregnant with a boy again so now there is another who just found out she's pregnant if she ends up having a girl too I think I'm going to scream!


----------



## motherofboys

I've got a 'friend', we are not as close now, who has one of each and likes to tell me "your the only one with out a girl now" and then says "don't have any more" yeah cos that's your choice. 
My ban only had 1 child and when I was having my 2nd she kept saying "if it's a girl you'll have a perfect pair and can stop" her opinion was that 1-2 children was quite enough. 
I'd also like to be done by 30, it didn't seem like it would be that hard to do, even with a bigger family planned. I got pregnant with my 1st at 18, first month trying, and like close gaps. We already said 5 instead of 6 now so I don't want to stop at 4. Although I think if I'd have had a girl it would have made it easier to wait or to even think about stopping. But I can't give up with out one last try.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry to say this but I hate people like that it's like they run it in on purpose just to be mean and u don't need people like that


----------



## truthbtold

I took it harder the third time around. Either way that feeling of never having your dream gender is the worst. Im trying to accept my fate now. Im pretty sure Im carrying my 4th boy


----------



## Kaiecee

When will u get your u/s gender scan? 

I just got my period I knew I would because it's my first since baby was born so I didn't want to get pregnant the first month so we will see what happens next month 

I really hope it's a girl for u and me


----------



## truthbtold

Just to add the nub theory has always been right with my boys as early as 11 weeks


----------



## Kaiecee

What theory is that?


----------



## Reno

going by nub theory, this baby is 100% girl, but nope - DS2 is cooking away in there after two gender scans! I wish I hadnt looked in to my 12 week scan pics as I only really hoped for a girl when I was definite that it was a girl by nub theory!

We are looking forward to two boys now and plan to have 3 or 4 babies in total and if they're all boys, so be it! I'd love a daughter, but then I think a little army of young men would be awesome also!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm ready for a girl I've for 4 boys but if it doesn't happen I'll b ok I told dh were seriously trying this month I finally got my real period back and can't stand it already so the faster I get pregnant the better :) and hopefully it's a girl like mil said it will be when she got her cards read it said her next grand child will be a girl


----------



## hello_kitty

Reno said:


> going by nub theory, this baby is 100% girl, but nope - DS2 is cooking away in there after two gender scans! I wish I hadnt looked in to my 12 week scan pics as I only really hoped for a girl when I was definite that it was a girl by nub theory!
> 
> We are looking forward to two boys now and plan to have 3 or 4 babies in total and if they're all boys, so be it! I'd love a daughter, but then I think a little army of young men would be awesome also!

I like your positivity! I wish I can learn to look at the brighter side of things. If this baby happens to be a boy I don't think I'd be fretting yet. It would probably be a good thing actually.


----------



## Kaiecee

I figure if I get pregnant and it's another boy I will have a little disappointment and it might make me try again but in the brighter side they will all be close together and it can be fun having boys but I never thought I'd have 4 boys


----------



## Reno

I used to know a family with 5 boys (I was the same age as the youngest) and they were all well brought up, all musical, all over 6 foot, slim build, dark hair and handsome. There wasn't a girl who knew them who didn't have a crush on at least one of them! haha! I'm sure they're all married with beautiful babies now but when I think about the possibility of me having a little brood of boys, I think if I can raise them to be honest respectful young men, I'll be over the moon!


----------



## hello_kitty

So I was just wondering out of curiosity if ladies who have all boys up to this point have a cut off on their number of tries or do you keep going until you get a girl? I'm determined to stop at 4 regardless.


----------



## Kaiecee

This will be my last try or my next then that's it I'll accept what I have and be happy that whatever happens that they are healthy


----------



## hello_kitty

I went to genetic counseling not anything age related or down Syndrome but my dh and I both got low results on our blood count. We are at risk of carrying something called hemoglobin e trait which could affect our baby if we both have it. So far they found that I have it for sure so just waiting to see if my husband has the trait. If we both do then it will pass on to our unborn baby for sure (actually 1 in 4 chances).


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry to hear that how does it affect you guys or the baby? I me we heard of that


----------



## hello_kitty

Well atm we know for sure that I have the hemoglobin e trait. Since it is just a trait, it doesnt affect my life. I can live my life like any other normal people. The problem is if my husband also has the trait (which we dont know at this point until further testing) this could result a baby with thalassemia which basically means a child who is severely anemic and will need life long blood transfusion and usually doesnt live past 30 years of age. The percentage for both parents who have this trait to have a thalassemic baby is 1 in 4. Thats pretty high if you ask me. My son only inherited the trait, which is good. That means he's just like me and wont be having any problems. So at this point there are only 2 scenarios. Either I'm the only one who carries the trait and my husband doesnt and I was the one who passed the trait down to my son or both of us have the trait and our son got lucky and wasnt affected. 

We were supposed to go in for blood testing today to see if my husband has the trait or not. If we both have the trait, then the baby would need to be tested via amnio...but my husband couldnt get up in the morning so he said we would go in on Monday or Tuesday instead which means more waiting. I was super upset this morning and was crying because I just want answers.

God forbid but if my husband also has the trait and the baby turns out to have thalassemia, I dont think I will continue with this pregnancy. Not that I dont love my baby but I just dont want him/her to come to this world and end up suffering from a life long condition. He/she would need regular blood transfusion starting at 6 months of age and will have growth problems and wont live past 30...in my opinion I think it is worse than down syndrome... but we shall see. At the moment, I am just keeping my fingers crossed and praying, but thinking about the possibility of not being able to carry my child much longer breaks my heart.

If things dont end will, dh and I have decided that we wont have anymore children and our son will be an only child. If the baby is unaffected..we will still stop at 2 since we dont want to take a risk each time... but I am still hoping that my husband doesnt have the trait and our lives can go back to normal and we can continue havign children as planned.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's so heartbreaking I would have killed dh if he didn't get up and made me wait longer to find out I hope u don't worry about it too much try to take it easy I hope and I'll pray it's only you that has the trait


----------



## motherofboys

Best of luck. Do you think he is putting it off because he is scared of the answer?


----------



## hello_kitty

He stayed up late last night til 5 am to do research for our upcoming trip on wednesday so he couldnt get up after only 3 hours of sleep...and he said he wants to do the test on monday but not find out the result until we get back because if we get bad news during our trip it will ruin the whole thing...but I cant put my mind at rest without knowing so either way I'm gonna be worried unless the result comes back good.


----------



## motherofboys

Well that's all understandable, both not being able to get up and the reason he stayed up, as well as not wanting to ruin your trip if it's bad news. But I can also understand that you are going to be worrying the whole time anyway. 
I only asked if he was putting it off because he was scared as my hubby said after we found out we were having a 4th boy that there was no point having another and he simply couldn't make a girl. He has changed his mind but I think he is still scared to try, even with a sway, because he doesn't want to feel a failure if we have 5 boys. He admitted before our gender scan that he was scared in case it was a boy. Although he loves ds4 now, my gender desire comes from his desire for a 'daddy's little girl'


----------



## hello_kitty

So he complied with me about finding out the result as soon as it comes back rather than wait until our trip is over. Nothing can be changed at this point its either he has it or he doesnt...it he doesnt its just gonna much our trip much more enjoyable. If it turns out he does have the trait, we'll just look forward to the amnio when we get back to test baby. I'm just kind of upset that if it turns out he has the trait we will be stopping at 2 even if its another boy. I've always wanted 3-4 children regardless of the gender so stopping at 2 makes me feel like something has been taken away from me...but I know he is trying to be reasonable. I dont want to be selfish and risk the baby's health when we already know we have a blood disorder. So I am keeping my fingers crossed that he doesnt have it. I looked at his blood test and it was just slightly low, unlike mine so its more promising for him than for me.

Overall, I'm just hoping that the baby is ok I really do not want to abort this baby especially when I am already over 15 weeks pregnant.

We are both pissed off at my ob doctor because obviously in his chart he found out I had the trait in 2012 when I was pregnant with my first so it would've been reasonable of him if he told dh to get a blood test done when I was still early on with this pregnancy so if the results come back positive we could terminate the pregnancy without feeling a lot of guilt. I mean, we would sitll be heartbroken but terminating a pregnancy at 6 wks vs. 15+ weeks is a big difference. I just hate how he never tells us anything unless something unexpected comes up. I would have never known that I had the trait if I wasnt pregnant again...he just kept quiet about it until i was pregnant the second time.


----------



## Kaiecee

When will I know the results? And when are u suppose to go for the gender ultrasound?


----------



## hello_kitty

we will be coming in for the blood test monday morning and will get the result back probably on wednesday. If it comes back positive next step is to do amnio but we will have to wait til I get back...I'll be 17 weeks at that point so I am guessing I will either find out the gender via the amnio or a scan. If the result comes back negative and I go back to a normal pregnancy then I will probably try and get the gender scan when I am about 18 weeks...so probably in 3 weeks for the scan.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope he doesn't have the trait and you can stop stressing


----------



## motherofboys

I'll keep everything crossed for you that he doesn't have the trait


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies I hope so too!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hello ladies I haven't updated on this thread much but I got my result back regarding the blood work and dh does have the trait as well but because of our percentage it shouldn't affect the baby which makes me so relieved. 

We had a nice vacation and just came back on Friday and had my 17 week appointment today. Baby has a strong heartbeat. I'll be coming back for my 20 week scan to find out the gender in 3 weeks. It's gonna feel like forever but I've waited so long already 3 weeks won't kill.

Dh and I were spending time at the mall and I went to the baby's section to look at clothes and the girl clothes are oh so cute! Makes me want a girl even more. How are you ladies dping? Any scans yet?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so happy about the result I was crossing my fingers that everything would come back ok 

I'm suppose to get af on Monday fx it doesn't come and I hope we finally get our girl can't wait to find out what ur having :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks kaiecee! Yea I'm really excited hoping for a girl so I can shop a new wardrobe for her. If it's a boy o have nothing to shop for since my son has mostly everything but they are born different seasons so I don't know


----------



## Kaiecee

Well fx we both get girls this year :)


----------



## motherofboys

so glad to hear its good news on the blood test side. good luck for your scan


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks motherofboys! Will you be trying again anytime soon?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm cramping on and off all week I never have cramps this early before af


----------



## hello_kitty

Did you try testing yet or you waiting until af is miss3d?


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to wait I've always only have bfp 14 dpo and I only got 1 test and can't get to the city till Saturday if not I'd test south and drive dh crazy


----------



## motherofboys

Hopefully later this year. I'd try now but dh wants to wait.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm getting to old to wait I don't want kids after 35


----------



## motherofboys

I'm only 27 so I have plenty of time but dh is 45 and although men can still father children in some cases in their 70s the quality of the sperm decreases. But it's me who is more concerned about his age than he is lol


----------



## Kaiecee

It sucks only men can keep making babies no matter how old they are


----------



## motherofboys

It does, but pregnancy takes such a toll on the body especially when you get to number 4 or 5 in a short space of time. Can't imagine still doing it in 20 years time like a man could.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I'm sick the whole pregnancy and my last 2 were in the same year


----------



## hello_kitty

I can't imagine having 2 in the same year! Don't think I would be able to handle it...but for me third baby I'm probably gonna try ntnp after 6 months and really ttc after baby #2's 1st birthday.


----------



## hello_kitty

I fell pregnant shortly after my c son's 1st birthday and my entire family already think I'm crazy as well as some other random people.


----------



## hello_kitty

Gosh now that my gender scan is coming up I'm feeling so anxious! I want a girl so bad but I'm worried about my son already. He's been the apple of our eyes and I don't want him to feel like we're giving him any less attention with a newborn. My extended family also prefer girls so I know they will be gushing over a baby girl and my son will be left out.


----------



## motherofboys

I got my bfp with number 2 the day after my eldests 1st birthday. He was brilliant with the baby and loved being a big brother.


----------



## hello_kitty

On a side thought, I was wondering if your husbands helped with night feedings during the newborn strange? He might be a good dad (at times) during the day but he barely helps out at night if not at all if I remember correctly. I was exhausted with my son but he would just sleep and when I asked him to help out that would lead to a fight and me in tears because he would get grumpy from being worked up. I'm actually scared of having this baby at times because there's a toddler in tow and I gate my husbands nightly behavior.


----------



## motherofboys

He helped with our first. Our second I had post natal depression and didn't bond and he took over care from the moment fe walked in the door to the moment he left for work the next morning. Our 3rd I breastfed so he couldn't really do feeds but he'd get up with the others in the morning and let me sleep in and help on other ways. This time I'm breastfeeding again and we have school runs to do so he can't help much with lay ins or night feeds ATM


----------



## Kaiecee

I bottle feed and I do the nighttimes and dh lets me sleep in morning and takes care of the smallest boys


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? I will be finding out the gender on monday. So excited. I honestly don't have the slightest idea of what I'm having. Everyone wants me to have a girl but I'm now open to having another boy.


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck please keep us posted xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I really want a girl and I'm hoping after 4 boys that's what it will be if not not sure how I feel 

Hope have a great u/s scan can't wait to hear what ur having


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks foxiechick1!

Kaiecee - I can imagine what it would be like to have 4 boys! I was originally stressed out about the possibility of having another boy but as the weeks went by, I grew to accept the possibility. We plan on having 4 kids, so if this one is a boy we still have 4 more tries. I will definitely look into the methods of conceiving a girl next time though, if this one is a boy.

I would really like to update, but I know its a sensitive matter like others have mentioned. I just dont want any mommas to feel bad if I end up with a girl. I remember when I was pregnant with my son, there was another gal who desperately wanted a boy after 3 girls and she just had a really sad look on her face when our friend said I was having a boy. 

On a side note - did you try any swaying Kaiecee, or the girl diet with your previous pregnancies?


----------



## Kaiecee

No special diet have u tried a special diet? 
I have my 2 you see boys 14 months and 3.5 months and my 13 year old and 7 year old I share custody with my ex


----------



## hello_kitty

I didn't try anything to conceive this baby. Didn't even know about the swaying and diet. This baby is planned but we weren't actively ttc since we only dtd once and got pregnant. So I guess I shouldn't complain about gender.


----------



## Kaiecee

We started last month but we are relaxed about ttc since I had 2 separate births in the same year 2013


----------



## Kaiecee

I have I think 9/10 days ti af I guess we will see


----------



## hello_kitty

Did you get pregnant straight away In 2013? It must be hard without a break. I think I need at least a 6 month break before having another one.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm currently putting together my sway plan but still so much to learn. This is my last shot after 4 boys (didn't sway with them)


----------



## Kaiecee

What's sway? 
Ya I think I got pregnant my first real period which I didn't think was possible


----------



## motherofboys

Changing diet and things like that. It can 'sway' the odds in your favour.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think the whole thing about changing what u eat must be a hoax because technically it's the sperm that decides not ur diet


----------



## motherofboys

Its to do with the environment you make for the sperm to survive in. Different genders are slightly different shaped and can move through different cervical mucus easier, and do better in different PH of mucus. Also its noted that in certain times there are higher numbers of certain genders born, like girl babies would naturally stronger than boys and have a better chance of survival, so you tick your body into thinking times are hard and food is scarce to produce a girl (low everything diet and 60 minutes cardio a day) or you make it think times are good and boy babies would do well now (high everything diet and moderate exercise) 
Thats just the tip of the ice burg, all the info is overwhelming at times. 
And of course it isn't one 100% because it is ultimately down to which ever sperm gets there first. But you can help even out your odds. Of course if you just keep going on and on having babies you will eventually get the opposite. Or you could get lucky and get it next time because the odds are in our favour with out doing anything. 
Who knows perhaps it is just that persons time to get that gender. I'm pretty sure I'll get a boy no matter what I do, but I'm not taking any chances either, so if I can improve the chance of a girl even slightly, at this point with it being my last shot, then I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Kaiecee

If after having 4 boys and I still get another boy wow I'll be damed hopefully it's a girl


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies it's another boy for us. Gotta admit I was a bit disappointed but dh seems to be thrilled at the idea of having 2 boys close in age to be playmates. When I saw the nurse afterwards and she asked me what I was having she even heard the disappointment in my voice. 

I don't know if my husband is actually happy or if he was acting that way to comfort me but next time I'm definitely looking into the sway plan and not taking any chances.


----------



## Kaiecee

Im so sorry but im so happy i do have 2 boys close in age 11 months apart gl for next time :)


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry to hear you didn't get your desired gender, but I hope all was otherwise well. It is lovely having 2 the same, close together as playmates.


----------



## motherofboys

In my 'due in' group with ds4 there was a Mum expecting her 7th boy. SEVEN! And I made quite good friends with one expecting her 5th boy on here, there is only a couple of weeks between our babies. And another with 7 girls, finally expecting her boy. While a friend of mine had 3 girls then got her boy.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be happy if my next is a boy but I'd really like to have a girl and have that mother daughter relationship I didn't get to have with my mom


----------



## hello_kitty

Gosh I feel so terrible. I keep telling myself that I am happy but deep down I dont understand why ever since finding out its a boy, I havent been bonding and kinda feel depressed. I know its only my second and I shouldnt be feeling this way but I cant help it. Makes me feel so bad for the baby. 

After all we've been through, I should be glad that baby is healthy and developing properly and I wish I could be excited like I was with my son.

I hope I can get around this.

Were you ladies upset when your second was a boy or you didnt mind?


----------



## Jess29

I think it's natural to feel disappointed. You just found out too, give yourself time. It does get better. I have 4 boys and I do understand how you feel. With my second pregnancy I had twins and since my first was a boy I was really hoping for a girl. I was sad also when we found out our 4th was a boy. My youngest is 7 now and I got over it years ago. But now I'm pregnant again and my hopes are up again. I know I'll be upset if it's another boy but I also know I'll get over it. Try to stay positive. It might help to buy your baby a new outfit. Try to make yourself excited and it will happen.


----------



## motherofboys

You need to give yourself time. And also try to separate the feelings. Your sad for the girl you are not getting rather than the boy you are. It does help to start buying and planning and looking at all the positives rather than dwelling in the negatives. But even so you will have good and bad days. You'll love this little man, you will bond, you just have to let it happen. There will be a time when you look at him and hold him in your arms and think "yes, you are who I was meant to have" 
I know number 4 was who I was supposed to have in my life, and that he brings a new dynamic to our family with out even doing anything, just being him. I still long for that girl, which is why I'm still here, but I wouldn't change him now. I just pray that next time I'm meant to get a girl.


----------



## hello_kitty

problem is I am feeling so guilty and blaming myself for feeling this way. After revealing my gender, everyone including my husband and family pointed out that there shouldnt be a reason for me to be disappointed because this is only our second baby and we plan to have more anyways. I just feel like I shouldnt be feeling this way yet I am. I am just having conflicting thoughts. Right before the scan, I couldnt decide what I wanted. I wanted a girl for a new experience but I started freaking out thinking "actually, I want a boy after all so he can be best friends with Zachary". So I persuaded myself that the gender didnt matter after all. I am guessing if this turned out to be a girl I would still feel the same like I didnt get my boy. I hope you know what I mean. 

As far a the buying things go, Zachary has sooo much stuff that I dont think I will be buying that much since it will be a waste of money buying him all new things again when Zachary only got to wear most of his outfits once or twice. I am planning on buying him 1 or 2 newborn outfits to come home from the hospital. I guess its just not exciting because he's going to be using most of his brother's stuff and I wont get the shopping experience. Maybe the accessories that Zachary lost such as socks, mittens...but thats about it.

Zachary is so sweet and so much fun that I keep telling myself once this baby comes its going to double the fun. I guess I am just being a snob.


----------



## motherofboys

I wish there was some magic wirds to get us through times like this. But know that everything you are feeling is normal. No matter which number child you are on if you hoped for one gender and got the other it takes time to adjust. 
I passed everything down and when in your position, I felt like I wouldn't get the fun part of shopping and that there was no point buying too many things as the others had had enough. But now I find myself packing away clothes that they have all worn and feeling sad that if I get a girl she won't ever wear them and some are STILL in fab condition! I made sure each of them had their own blanket, teddy, and few bits of clothes at each age that were new and just theirs. But it's also a special moment telling your son "you once wore that, you really were that small" 
Honestly I can't say whether it ever goes away, but it does, for the most part, get easier. 
There are times when it is overwhelming and all consuming, and times when it's a little niggle at the back of my head and I feel happy with my life and what the future may hold.


----------



## Kaiecee

Up until my last boy which was my 4th boy but I now would like my girl but I'm preparing myself it might be another boy which I will be okay but ask me that a month ago and it would have brought me to tears and everyone I know at least 6 are all having girls it seems I'm the only one having boys


----------



## hello_kitty

I really hope we could all be in the same birth group but I won't be ttcing again until this one is at least 6 months so earliest is feb 2015. You will probably all have your babies by then.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hopefully I should be either getting af 7-8 days from now or I'm pregnant let's see what happens :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Fingers crossed for you Kaiecee! Keep us updated!

So yesterday I was looking at baby clothes hoping to get more excited about Kaden but didnt end up buying anything. It seems like I already got all the cute stuff for Zachary. I just dont know if I should keep looking to buy something just for him or if I should just put him in what Zachary already has. I dont have much newborn stuff though but tons of 0-3 months. So if he ends up in nb clothing to come home with, its not going to be anything fancy. I think its reasonable to get him something to call his own though, so I will start looking some more. My mom was against it and said I should just use Zachary's clothes.


----------



## Kaiecee

I had so much from riley a StuffIt but i still brought Stuff for Jacob u dont hâve to listen to Anuine if u want u but whatever u want for ur lutte boy :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Yea he definitely needs a swing since I sold Zachary's swing to save space, not knowing I would be pregnant again so soon.


----------



## hello_kitty

I saw this adorable swing at the store that I loved unfortunately it's for a girl. You see these are the times I feel bad for not having a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

I needed to replace the Moses basket with ds4 as I leant my other to my ex-SIL and she never returned it. All the boy ones were so plain and the girl ones so pretty. 
But I do have to say that if I was the other way and all girls my GD would be so much worse as I'm very much a boy person. It took a 4th baby to make me really actually want a girl.


----------



## hello_kitty

Yea all the boys stuff are mostly plain looking. I found it so difficult to even choose 1 outfit for baby whereas I could easily by everything in the girl's section. On a side note, do you think its a little weird to buy a swing thats meant for a girl? I mean the price is unbeatable but I dont want people to come over and be like "why does he have a girl's swing".

I remember being so enthusiastic first time pregnant. Couldnt keep my hands off of Zacharys clothes and always sorting them out and choosing his going home outfit. I know I should be sorting through his clothes for Kaden to see what I absolutely need to buy but I just dont have the energy and keep putting it off. I should at least sort through his nb and 0-3 months clothing. DId you ladies have any babies that were born during the summer? How did you dress them? My mom said I should dress Kaden in those footed one piece outfit but I am thinking it would be too hot since it can go up to 90 degrees here in august.


----------



## motherofboys

You may find sorting through his clothes for the new baby helps. It will bring back all those tiny baby boy memories. It's worth remembering that when in the worst throws of gender disappointment we are usually pregnant with hormones making everything 10 times worse. 
With the swing I guess some people may find it weird but if you said it was a bargain and don't agree with gender stereotyping I expect most would just shut up. 
I'm not sure about the clothes. My babies are feb, march and 2 Octobers. 
I'd provably have some of the footed ones, but also get some of the lighter short legged ones as well. But here we can still be hit and miss through the summer.


----------



## hello_kitty

We got our swing today fortunately it's gender neutral. I have always wanted this swing even for ds1 but it was too expensive. Got this for a bargain.
 



Attached Files:







$_3 (1).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

So nice happy u got a bargain when we went to buy ours we bought the cheap 69$ portable swing but when we got home we saw they ended up giving us the 2-in-1 that cost 250$


----------



## hello_kitty

Did your family/friends get it for you? Its nice to receive gifts from families and friends once in awhile when you are expecting. My family dont really care much for gifts so we had to buy everything on our own from A-Z thats why we always had to look for bargains.


----------



## Kaiecee

I bought everything myself no family help


----------



## hello_kitty

Lol I misread that so you bought a 69 dollar swing but the store ended up giving you a $250 dollar one. At first I thought you bought a 69 swing and came home to find someone buying you a 250 swing. 

It kinda saddens me when I'm baby shopping and run across grand parents who are shopping for their grand kids. It's just so sweet. I wish my mom would do the same thing doesn't have to be anything spendy it's the gesture that counts. But ds got nothing so I'm not expecting for this one to get anything either.


----------



## Kaiecee

My mom talks to my older boys with my ex but stopped talking to me 2.5 years and took my ex's side even though he was cheating on me and getting my kids to lie to me so she's never seen my youngest and we have my dhs parents but 2 weeks ago there was a big fight because his mom always goes thru my stuff even in my own house so she ended up starting a Bigfoot when we confronted her and she pushed me 2 times in from of my boys and said she was going to punch me so I'm done with her


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow and I thought my family were crazy. I don't really have in laws to deal with since they are over seas. My mom has a habit of making a deal out of everything so we have to be very careful around her.


----------



## hello_kitty

Anywho when is af supposed to come for you?


----------



## Kaiecee

Within 6 days for me


----------



## hello_kitty

Keep us updated! I hope you get pregnant this month though.


----------



## Kaiecee

Actually it's suppose to start in 5 days last month I was 1.5 days early but I'm getting some cramping but this is early to get cramps for me I do know with both my last pregnancies I had cramping till I was between 9-12 weeks hope it's just that


----------



## hello_kitty

Are you waiting til af is late to test?


----------



## Kaiecee

Probably at least 2 days late just in case I only have 1 test left


----------



## Kaiecee

So af showed up early again it's only my 2nd month trying it just sucks that it's not happening when Jacob happened so fast :( 

I have one pack of clomid left from a while ago and it expires this month now I'm thinking maybe I should use it maybe it will give me the boost I need.


----------



## hello_kitty

It's ok like you said it's only your 2nd month. We're you actively ttc or more on the ntnp side? I breastfed zachary and didn't get my first af until he was 8 months we ntnp/ttc after that but my cycles were so crazy it just wasn't happening. Guess this baby is an absolute god send since I had no idea when I ovulated.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm going to be 34 in dec need it to be done now


----------



## hello_kitty

You probably dtd at least every other day right? If so you'll probably get pregnant in no time considering how easily you got pregnant last time.


----------



## Kaiecee

We pretty much dtd everyday anyways


----------



## hello_kitty

That is amazing how you are able to keep up with dtd. My husband has to practically beg me all the time. My sex drive is pretty much gone ever since I got pregnant with Zachary and it didnt even come back after I had him. I am not overly tired considering I dont do everything around the house and most of the time Zachary is entertaining himself. I would like 4 children but sometimes I think to myself that there probably wont be a third because I dont even wanna think about sex. I had premature labor last time with Zachary so my doc told me no sex this time after 20 weeks or use a condom and I used that against dh whenever he tried to come on to me.


----------



## Kaiecee

I only have c sections and were back to doing it withing a week but trust me some days I'd like to not do anything at all but it puts him in a good mood and he watches the boys while I nap since I do night feeding for Jacob who will be 4 months in 6 days 

He does a lot of the cleaning and most of the meals I do the baking and laundry I do all the diapers etc 

I dropped a can on my toe tonight and it hurts so bad even after hours it's all black


----------



## hello_kitty

I try to be in the mood but I just can't so it's better if I turn him down instead of feeling forced to go through with it. 

I am not a good cleaner most I do is cook, keep the kitchen tidy since it's my area and folding the laundry

He does most house keeping like vacuuming laundry and he helps give zachary baths too but that's only when I'm feeling really tired otherwise I do it.

He also watches zachary m-f 8am-12pm while I work.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well we had an argument and he slept downstairs so no sex for him !


----------



## motherofboys

I'd like to dtd every day but end up falling asleep lol
I didn't get af for 17 months after ds3 due to breastfeeding. I heard of women getting pregnant on their first ovulation with no af so we dtd anyway and kept hoping. When af returned it seemed quite regular but when things still were not happening I started trying harder doing opk and cervix checking. And didn't seem to be ovulating at all. Then when I did start only had 6 days between ovulating and af so had to take b6 to lengthen that. Once that was at 10 days it then took another 6 months to finally fall pregnant. 
I'm now formula feeding in the day and breast at night and hoping af comes back soon as that's what I did with ds1 and af was back with in 2 months. It's been about 3/4 weeks since we started formula now


----------



## hello_kitty

I must be lucky for af to return after 8 months then. Honestly I like to get pregnant again 1 year after each pregnancy at most so to have af take that long to come back would drive me crazy. 

I guess one of the reasons af came back at 8 months was because I started putting zachary on formula since he wasn't gaining weight and only breastfed at night. So you are right a decrease in breastfeeding does play a role.


----------



## hello_kitty

Arguments suck! I had one with my dh the other day over my sil and I was so mad I couldn't sleep.

How is your toe kaiecee?

Finally sorted through newborn clothes not much to sort anyways there was only 10 sleepers but all the bigger sizes are too much. 

I bought him 2 other outfits in size 3 months might be too big for him but oh well he's wearing them anyways.


----------



## Kaiecee

Toe still black and still hurts but I think I'm getting use to it


----------



## motherofboys

It did drive me mad, but he wouldn't take anything else and didn't eat very many solids so I continued breastfeeding. I think its different for everyone each time as I know people exclusively breastfeeding and get af after just a short few months. 
I really was hoping we'd start ttc and I'd be pregnant by his 1st birthday but its looking more and more unlikely.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it will next month I get pregnant I hate this whole ttc I just want to get pregnant and finally be able to relax


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing?

I'm accepting the fact that this baby is a boy pretty well for the most part BUT when I know someone else is having a girl for their second I start to get moody again and keep adking the same question "why couldn't it be me?"


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'll be the same way as u if I get pregnant with another boy 

But I do have days where having another boy won't new too bad 

I'm in my tww hopefully this is the month


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee already? I might've lost track of time because it felt no too long ago when you said af, showed up.

I was excited about another boy until u found out one of dh's friend'sWife is pregnant with a girl. It's also their second don't know why I burst down in tears. Dh has been lecturing me all morning about the importance of a healthy baby. I know that but I just can't help the way I feel. He thinks I'm crazy. Hopefully it's just my hormones because I don't want to dislike my baby. 

I'm just lacking the excitement because we don't have to make any preparations for this baby since he's using hand me downs. We just bought him a swing a few outfits and that's about it. ..and a video monitor and a bassinet type of thing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Its seems like a couple weeks since u have written in that time I had a period and I think either ovulated yesterday or today


----------



## motherofboys

Time does really fly does it. My youngest is turning 6 months this coming Sunday.


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee hope this month will be it for you!

Motherofboys time does fly and they grow up too fast! Pretty soon my lo will be here and ds1 will turn 2 before I know it.

I was vaguely thinking about how to approach the matter of trying to conceive a girl next time...I know that we will be having sex every 2 days instead of every other day like we did with ds1. I'm also gonna check out books on swaying and sit down to have a good read. Gonna do the best I can next time around and if it still doesn't work I don't know what will.


----------



## Beneli

I swayed for a girl this pregnancy and it worked! If you want any tips/tricks let me know ;)


----------



## hello_kitty

Beneli said:


> I swayed for a girl this pregnancy and it worked! If you want any tips/tricks let me know ;)

Beneli - yes please! I think all of us would like to know what the trick is!


----------



## motherofboys

I would recommend the gender dreaming site. Thats where I am getting my sway info from.


----------



## Kaiecee

Beneli
I'll take all the tricks I can get for ttc a girl


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks motherofboys will look into that.


----------



## Beneli

I can tell you what I did (based on HOURS of research). Don't know if it was chance or not, but my lifestyle, etc was the same when my boys were conceived and I had to really make changes to my lifestyle to conceive my little girl.

- conceived in a new moon (both boys were conceived in full moon)
- conceived in female sign (boys conceived in male signs)
- tracked my cervical pH to make sure it was acidic 
- attempted only when Chinese calendar predicted girl
- used replens
- lots of aspartame (gross but kept ph low)
- supplements I took: cranberry, calcium and magnesium, vitex
- supplements husband took: cranberry, calcium & magnesium, licorice root
- no orgasm
- sex every day from AF right through ovulation
- missionary position for shallow release 
- low potassium and sodium diet (I wasn't super strict)
- skipped breakfast
- lavender linen spray all over room each night
- slept with a rock salt lamp beside the bed

I think that was it. Whether it was all I did or it was just chance, it was worth it and am due with my baby girl in 7 weeks :)


----------



## Kaiecee

What's replends?
How do u check ph?
When u say conceived in female sign what's that mean ? 

I already dtd from day I finished af to ovulation but doesn't that chance the conception of a boy?


----------



## hello_kitty

I was thinking the same as Kaiecee. I thought that to avoid having a boy, women shouldnt have sex 2-3 days before ovulation. I think I will be asking my mom how she conceived my little sister who will be turning 3 next month. I'm pretty sure she's going to say it was all natural and nothing was planned because I remember how she stressed out she was when she first found out she was pregnant since she didnt want another one.

I can definitely dtd on a full moon, and only ttc when the chinese calendar predicts girl but not sure whether or not dh would be willing to take any sorts of supplements. We shall see when we start to ttc after this one is here.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh won't take supplements I'm sure and I dtd when Chinese calendar said girl and still got a boy!


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee I think there has been controversy about the chinese prediction chart. Most people think that its fake since obviously it has a 50% chance of being right either way. I do it for fun, but dont put my heart into it.

I heard that loosing weight and eating a more vegetarian diet would help too. Im gonna try that next time since I need to lose weight anyways.


----------



## motherofboys

Timing isnt really much to do with it they have discovered.

my plan is

skip breakfast
no snacking
low calorie, low fat, low nutrient diet
cut meat out
aspartame
60 minutes cardio 6 days a week
olive leaf extract for dh (this is good for sperm health and can sway pink) 

as i said before the idea is making your body think times are hard also more girls are conceived when fertility is lower, but you don't want it so low you cant conceive so you have to be careful. Also I know this is true for me, but i tend to over think, over stress, when i was ttc ds4 i was obsessed, charting, temping, cervix checking, opk-ing, so i'm keeping my sway simple with diet and exercise as the main focus as they are the most effective. 

looking back ive always had high cal, high fat, loads of meat in my diet, i snack all day, i've obsessed and stressed over the little things, done only a moderate amount of exercise. 
i'm happy my sway includes the bits that have great results and enough for me to not have to think too much about it. i can almost ntnp


----------



## cnsweeney

I have a daughter and I am almost certain another on the way. with my first it was a few days before ovulation. this one was everyday up until ovulation so no I don't think it makes a boy more probable. I think to have a boy u should ONLY have sex the day of ovulation or the day before. anything before that will increase ur chances of girl because they are already waiting at the egg when it comes. just my theory. I also believe in the pH effecting boy or girl. I have a fairly acidic cm so I think I naturally sway girls. next time I will take pH balancers and dtd on O day only. I also don't think your body needs to think its in a time of low fertility to have a girl. because nothing I did would have caused that lol. but good luck to all of u!


----------



## motherofboys

Theres no one thing that sways and all swaying does give you a slightly higher chance than you had before. You can do several things one way, and something else the opposite way and thats the thing that will come into play. And of course there is always the element of luck.
Theres no way to know whether it was just each persons luck/time to have that gender, but after 4 of the same, if its not costing you anything and you don't ultimately mind if you end up with another of the same, theres no harm changing a few things and seeing what happens.
I can vouch for the fact that timing did nothing, I know when I conceived all 4 of my boys, all had different timing. Also chinese gender was 50/50 for me.


----------



## hello_kitty

Motherofboys do you know when you will be trying again? Hopefully you will get your girl this time!


----------



## motherofboys

Not officially, but I'd put myself more towards the ntnp category now as (tmi) he has stopped using condoms and doesnt always bother pulling out. So I'm starting to adjust my diet now. Still waiting for that 1st AF though lol
I mentioned it again the other day and he said he wouldn't mind a couple more but it was space. I was like "couple?! you know I said baby, right?!"
I've picked out my boy name and making boy based plans already so hoping I'll be ok either way, I feel positive atm, but feel if I can get myself an edge then why not.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm in my tww 13 days to go I have 4 boys hoping the next pregnancy is a girl with my ex I was losing weight hardly any meat and still boys now dh is a meat eater and again we got 2 boys so really praying it's a girl this time so I can retire having babies and just enjoy them :)

I'm going to look into olive leaf extract :)


----------



## motherofboys

I hope you get your girl. Some times all it takes is to have another baby. Eventually the odds have to be in your favour. But when you only have 1 chance left it becomes so important. I need to feel I've done something so that if I do have to face life with out a daughter I can say I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Beneli

From everything I read, timing really is a horrible swaying factor and doing cut-offs (only dtd 2-3 prior to ovulation) really decreases your chances of getting pregnant at all (I tried for 4 months unsucessfully that way). I really have faith in the moon phases and signs as well as the use of negative ions. I think those things in my favor, along with the supplements and diet change were the biggest factors for me as when I conceived my boys, those things were all favoring boys whereas this time they all favored girl. Again, could totally be chance but it didn't hurt anything for me to try :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I mentioned taking supplements to my husband and he was like "what for?" and I told him and he said "ok". So I guess if I made him take it every night he would. I honestly wish we didnt have to go through so much trouble though because everyone in my family were able to conceive at least 1 girl if not all girls without giving it any thought. On my side of the family, my grandma only decided on one child and that was my mom. My mom has 4 girls and 2 boys. On my husband's side his mom has 2 boys 1 girls, his aunt has 1 boy 1 girl, and another aunt has all 3 girls. So I was assuming having girls naturally would be in our favor. Maybe its not genetic after all?


----------



## cnsweeney

have any of you been testing your ph balance? I believe that plays a big role. I got yeast infections a lot (sorry tmi) and would have to take the little ph test strips to see if it was in fact a vaginal infection or not and it would always reveal a very acidic vaginal environment. so it does not surprise me that I make girls so easily. girl sperm has an advantage in acidic vaginal environments as the acidity of the environment kills off the not-as-strong male sperm. Male sperm have advantages in the alkaline based vaginal environments as it isn't being killed off and swims faster than the girl sperm. It has been scientifically studied and shows a fairly probable increase when swaying for one or the other. There are diets that can help alter your ph if you want a girl. and ph balancers and diets if you want a boy. Personally I would also time conception along with this method to really increase my shots. Some people say timing has nothing to do with it and I am evidence it really doesn't because both of mine were conceived at different times. HOWEVER, how would timing help at all with an acidic environment killing off the male sperm? Is it bad that with a second girl most likely on her way (& im thrilled about it) I am already excited to try again and see if I get my boy????


----------



## hello_kitty

cnsweeny - did you buy the test strips online? It really doesnt hurt to try. So I am going to do all that I can after this one to get my girl. I am only limited to 4 children so I am hoping my last 2 will be girls to even it out, if not I am hoping for at least 1 girl.


----------



## cnsweeney

hello_kitty said:


> cnsweeny - did you buy the test strips online? It really doesnt hurt to try. So I am going to do all that I can after this one to get my girl. I am only limited to 4 children so I am hoping my last 2 will be girls to even it out, if not I am hoping for at least 1 girl.

no I bought them at the drugstore. they are fairly inexpensive but can also be purchased online. I am with ya! I think 4 is our limit too. but I am opposite of you..i have the girls you have the boys:haha: I wish people could just exchange their girl making genes and boy making genes hahaha. if only it were that easy. 

look up the diets online to increase vaginal acidity. :) hope you get your girl !


----------



## hello_kitty

lol thanks cnsweeny! Almost 24 weeks pregnant with my second boy right now so it'll probably be awhile til I try for a girl...maybe in the summer of 2015 or a little sooner. It would be nice if all of us could keep in touch to find out if our swaying was successful.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm always thinking ahead to the next pregnancy, even when I'm happy with the gender. If ds4 had been a girl I still was going to go for a 5th and kept wondering if we'd end up having 3ds and 2dds or 3ds 1dd then another ds. I liked the idea of being able to have 1 more boy after a girl. 
I have only ever had 2 yeast infections and both were during ttc number 4. I actually had one around the time I conceived. It started the day after dtd so I had hoped my ph had already changed before hand to give the yeast infection time to take hold. 
I would really recommend reading up loads before a sway attempt because I gave myself hope last time when I discovered the swaying info just after a bfp. I saw the ph thing, then saw skip breakfast which I had been doing and low nutrient diet and wasn't eating great and thought I had a chance, but didn't realise that akthough I had low nutrients I had very high calories and high day and was snacking all day so my blood sugar wasn't dropping off again. 

Dh said again last night about 2 more, and when I didn't comment he said "or 3" and when I was like "whaaat?" He said you can have as many as makes you happy, but more boys won't make you happy will they? But the thing is I love being pregnant, having babies and being a mum. I wanted 6 or 8 but we said sensibly 5 was the limit.


----------



## motherofboys

I will say that although I'm not going to bother with the Chinese charts because they have been 50/50 for me (right, wrong, wrong, right) and I don't want to be obsessing over new moons and such because I know that drives my testosterone up, I will be trying some old wife's tales, so I can sort of let go of some of the control. I am the type of person who writes lists and worries over everything especially things I can't control. I wanted to include every single sway tactic but after much reading I realise this is my obsessive nature taking over and could actually be the reason a sway might fail. So I've got myself a rose quarts necklace, and some pink ribbon to tie round a wooden spoon to keep under the bed. There's also one about keeping a girls outfit under the bed but I can not being myself to buy one knowing it may never be worn. I'll also write a letter to my future daughter to keep under the bed. 
I know these things are old wife's tales and in actual fact the acts themselves can't possibly sway, but the point is to realise I can't control everything and to put some faith into something else and learn to just relax. Even down to the fact that last time I'd spend the whole day walking round praying in my head "pleeease please just let me be pregnant this month, let it be a girl. I neeeeed a healthy baby girl"


----------



## Beneli

I guess it's all up to personality. With my second son, I gently tried to sway and then when they told me he was a boy, I was devastated that I didn't try everything I could have and just left most of it to chance. I distinctly remember thinking, "What would it have hurt me to just give it my all for a few months whether I believed in all the moon signs, diet changes, etc or not???". I've read over and over again on forums women saying they didn't really take it seriously and now regretted it 2,3 and 4 boys or girls later. I guess after my two boys, knowing it was my third and last I wasn't going down without knowing I at least tried it all! lol


----------



## cnsweeney

I gently tried swaying this time too. Such as sexual positioning and avoiding acidic drinks and stuff . & my plan was to only dtd on ovulation day I was too desperate and impatient to get a bfp that we dtd every day so that could have swayed girl not boy . Who knows but next time I will be doing everything that's logical. I don't wanna be a crazy person relying on chinese calendars and full moons . I try to think more logically and scientifically . I don't want to waste time and energy on pointless things and stress myself out because that's not good for ttc any baby! I'd rather focus on timing of intercourse,diet, pH,& positioning . & getting dh to make a couple changes to his diet as well as abstaining from sex for 48 hrs before dtd . these all have scientific research to back it up so if they all combined do not work for me than I can at least know we tried our hardest!


----------



## hello_kitty

Motherofboys you and dh must love having kids! I don't think I can handle anymore than 4 moneywise and also if I wanna keep my sanity. 

Yea I guess there's nothing to lose by trying all the methods I'm just still frustrated over the thought how everyone in my family were able to get different genders without putting any effort into it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I already have 4 boys and 2 were born full term in the same year we dtd everyday anyways but wtv we have will be a blessing just hope it's a girl this time


----------



## motherofboys

When we started trying for ds1 I chose 6 names, 3 girls and 3 boys and those were going to be the names we used. I never dreamed I'd use all the boys names and need more while the girls names were left behind lol now I don't even remember what the 2nd and 3rd girls were going to be and the 1st girls name I can't use as it's almost exactly the same as my youngest boy. (He is Seth, she would gave been Beth) 
I do think personality plays a part. I know I would obsess. I had already started obsessing and I just said no, no more. Set a plan. Leave it at that unless some startling new piece of evidence comes to light that has really good results. I've chosen the parts which get the best results on the site I mentioned. And have to remember that I'm tipping the balance, evening my odds. I'm preparing for a boy before I'm even officially ttc. 

There are some people I look at and can say yeah I can see how you got your family make up. A few people I even wonder if they actually swayed. I know a mum at school had 2 boys, then she was out running every day and on diets and got a girl. Another I know had a boy, followed closely by a girl when she was trying to lose baby weight through diet and exercise, then another girl. 6 years later she has another boy and once again while trying her hardest to lose baby weight she falls pregnant and gets a girl.


----------



## hello_kitty

My mom was on a diet lost 20+ lbs and she conceived my little sister. It was am accident not even trying based on her age. Before my sister she had my 2 brothers and before them it was 3 girls and a miscarriage. So it's girl, boy (mc), girl, girl, boy, boy, girl. She almost has an even number of both genders. I asked her what she did and she said nothing and I totally believe her based on her personality. She just goes with the flow.


----------



## cnsweeney

It's funny you guys say that because I was dieting this time .. Well not really a diet but def started eating a lot healthier and pretty sure this ones a girl lol. But with my last one I was 18 when I conceived so my diet consisted of fast food , frozen meals, & alcohol . Haha! Sorry but it's the truth .
So not sure the truth behind that one either . I wish we just had clearcut answers to all of this gender swaying stuff !


----------



## hello_kitty

Cnsweeny, did you confirm the gender yet? I wish I could take a relaxed approach and not care too much but I only have 2 more tries!


----------



## hello_kitty

I know my mom was semi starving when she conceived me because she lived in a poor country only skin and bones. She was also skinny when she conceived my 2 sisters but was chubby when she conceived my 2 brothers lol I don't know what I'm trying to point out anymore. Just trying to throw things out there.


----------



## cnsweeney

No I haven't confirmed yet but will be seriously shocked if they tell me it's a boy because I saw a vagina on the screen lol. But we are having a gender reveal so I don't wanna ruin it by claiming to know already . I have gained a considerable amount of weight since my last daughter . Was 140 when I got pregnant with her. Gained 35 lbs with her so that put me at 175 by the end. I lost 15lbs so that was 160. Then over the past 5 yrs I've fluctuated between 160 & 175. So depressing not being the size I used to be but I am determined to get back to it after this baby . I was just lazy last time lol. Anyways the point of that spew was I would think my current body type would favor a boy because I eat more often and have extra weight. I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it this time around . Or last time for that matter . I think for me it's just chance and dh's sperm happened to let the girl reach the finish line first haha. We can't always change what's meant to be . So I'm just assuming I was meant to have another girl . Lol


----------



## ttclou25

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry to crash, just not sure where else to go and release my feelings. I have a son already and i had a 13 week scan last week and the sonographer was a friend and said he was pretty sure we are team blue again. I didnt think it would bother me what i would be having but the more i think about it the more i am mourning the daughter ill never have :nope: Feel to horrid for this feeling.

Perhaps i should have tried the gender swaying :dohh: as this is our last shot. Wasnt sure about this until reading back this thread.

Just wondering how right he can be so early on, thinking of going again at 16 weeks


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ttclou25 I know how you feel especially when it's your last try. I guess he was going off the nub theory. I posted my nub shot on a different site called in gender and everyone guessed boy. Maybe you can post on there for a second opinion? I would definitely recommend another scan when baby is bigger though because I've read some scenarios where majority said boy but it ended up being a girl. 

I kinda knew it would be a boy since the scan pics at 13 weeks looked identical to my son's but was still holding on hope til the anatomy scan.

I hope the sonographer was wrong if not I know you will get used to the idea. I was upset at first but ever since I started feeling kicks I grew to love this baby and kinda glad it's another boy. At least 2 boys can be best friends.


----------



## motherofboys

I was told ds2 was a boy at my scan at 13 weeks, also with ds4 I had 95% boy guesses from the nub shot. I'd prepare for a boy and then you'll have a essential surprise if he is actually a she. 
I used to be on both in gender and gender dreaming but noticed some in gender advice is a little out dated and others and being told to use 2 sway tactics which together are unsafe so I switched to just gender dreaming. That being said in gender does still have some great ladies and does get results too. You just have to be sensible.


----------



## motherofboys

I wish there was a magic bullet, like the diet, that you could say everyone who did it would get a girl. But there will always be people getting the opposite. All swaying does is take someone odds from low, to medium. Every time you have a boy the chance of a girl next is lower. So say my odds now are 80:20 in favour of boy. If I can get them to 60:40 I'll that those odds over the old ones. Yes I'm still more likely to have a boy, but not as likely as I was. 
You can't be sure how accurate 1 part by itself is either because most people do more than 1 sway tactic. 
I believe I have a naturally higher level of testosterone, going by my body type, and personality, and little things about my body that can be an indicator. 
It could all be complete rubbish, but even science is beginning to back the fact that maternal condition can contribute to the child's gender, although if it was all scout that you'd have places where only girls were born or only boys and they wouldn't survive as a population very long as they wouldn't have anyone to reproduce with. Like in places of famine, there is a higher rate of girls born. Someone has got to have the boys. 
I want more babies whatever the case. I'm packing up clothes that my youngest had out grown and am sad that if I do have girls these clothes will go unworn. But if I'm going to have another baby because I love having children, I might as well see if a few simple changes can make a difference. 
I've got a friend who had 4 girls before she got her boy, then had another girl, so went on and had 2 more boys. 
I know people who, through swaying a few times, have managed to perfectly balance their families. It may all be one hug coincidence. There is no way of knowing. And I know I was skeptical at first. But the more I look into it the more sense it all makes. And it's not like someone trying to sell you something. So I just think hey why not. Why not give it a go and see where it takes you.


----------



## cnsweeney

I think im becoming okay with the fact im having another girl but must admit I am excited to try again. but am also nervous I may not succeed in getting my boy a 3rd time again . but im gonna give it a shot. for any of you that have children close together how do u manage ? & how do you feel about it? any recommendations? I was thinking of trying in October of 2015. putting this baby at about 13 months old & at 22 months (almost 2) when the next one comes. is it crazy to have a child in their terrible 2's and a newborn???


----------



## motherofboys

my smallest gap is 20 months between my 1st 2 and i loved it. its my favourite gap. i talk to a mum i met on here with 5 boys and her favourite gaps are her smaller ones. I didn't plan on bigger gaps that 2 years, and i'd love to get a gap of around 18 months to 2 years again, but took longer ttc each time and just the way it turned out.


----------



## ttclou25

Im really no good at nub theory and skull size etc but this was one of our shots - is that a nub i can see or just a line? Ive bought a intelligender to see what that says too.



Ill let you know cnesweeney i have a terrible two and so worried having a newborn too in october - i am told in time it gets easier and they can entertain one another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1927.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## motherofboys

i'm not great at it, i need a really obvious nub to be able to guess lol


----------



## ttclou25

motherofboys said:


> my smallest gap is 20 months between my 1st 2 and i loved it. its my favourite gap. i talk to a mum i met on here with 5 boys and her favourite gaps are her smaller ones. I didn't plan on bigger gaps that 2 years, and i'd love to get a gap of around 18 months to 2 years again, but took longer ttc each time and just the way it turned out.


Good to hear smaller age gaps are good :thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

I think its an individual thing as I know people who prefer their bigger gaps but I guess many factors play a part, such as how your child reacts to having a baby round.


----------



## hello_kitty

When I first told my family I was pregnant again they thought I was crazy because my son didn't know how to walk yet but I told them it's 10 months away and he should be walking by then. He's walking now and I still have almost 4 months to go. They will be 21 months apart so I won't know til then how it'll go. 
As of right now I prefer a smaller age hap compared to a bigger one since they will bond better.
Have you posted anywhere else?
Ttclou25 if it's the nub I'm seeing it looks like a boy...


----------



## Beneli

I don't see a nub at all in the photo :(. My boys are 22 months apart and I absolutely LOVE it. This baby will be almost four years apart from my youngest and that makes me totally sad.


----------



## motherofboys

Mine are now 8,6,4 and almost 6 months. Theres 20 months between DS1 and 2, then they were 4yrs 1m and 2yrs 4ms when DS3 was born and then 7yrs 8ms, 6yrs 1wk and 3yrs 7ms when DS4 arrived.
Its interesting to see the different dynamics between them with the different gaps. But DS3 will be at school this year, DS1 and 2 are off out to friends houses etc at the weekends and DS3 will be joining them at their clubs this year too. I keep thinking of DS4s little face in a year or two when his brothers are off doing their thing and he is stuck with boring old Mummy. My older ones have the same friends and over lapped their time at preschool so they helped the younger one settle in before moving on to 'big school' he will be like DS1 and have to start all by himself not knowing anyone. He needs a playmate close in age LOL Thats my reasoning anyway.


----------



## hello_kitty

I probably looked at the wrong thing and thought it was a nub lol! I dont have much experience at nub guessing but its always fun to just look at them and try to guess what they will turn out to be.

My son is a pretty easy going baby, not throwing much tantrums yet so I am hoping he will stay the same way when baby gets here but again, he's not 2 yet so I dont know. I'm just concerned about nap times and how I can put both of them to nap. I will probably have to put the younger one to nap first but then the older one will probably scream if he doesnt see me. I can always put baby in the swing...anyone suggestions ladies? Seriously, how did you work your way around 2 babies?

I also vow to put new baby in his own crib because I think I made a horrible mistake by cosleeping with my son. He is super clingy now at bed times and nap times. Wont sleep on his own, I always have to be there to soothe him to sleep and hes almost 1.5 years. I know its horrible of me to do the things that I do but I just want him to sleep instead of having to put up a fight.


----------



## hello_kitty

Have you ladies read anything about not having an orgasm to conceive a girl? I never had an orgasm and still ended up with 2 boys. The idea just came to mind...


----------



## motherofboys

I've read about it, it's to do with the amount of vaginal fluids you have when you orgasm and also ph. Not tried it though. 

Hello kitty I've always co-slept in the beginning, by the time each one arrived the one before had stopped napping in the day. 
I was lucky dh was always home for bedtime and didn't mind helping so he'd either hold the baby or he'd do bedtime. This time ds3 was the most clingy but also older enough to understand when I'd say I have to go feed the baby, I will come back when he is done. And he'd either fall asleep waiting or I'd go back after and read to him. I now stand in the room for a little while reading or singing, then leave him there awake. I stand because he is in a bunk bed and I can't get in comfortably with a wriggly baby lol I get the baby to sleep afterwards, because they simply make too much noise thundering up the stairs lol


----------



## ttclou25

I put Lo in his own room and cot at 3 months :blush: i struggle to share my bed with DH let alone baby too lol

I like the thought of co sharing but i wake at a pin dropping it would be a nightmare


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby goes in his bed right away with us but I was downstairs with baby a lot not to wake anyone for 3/4 weeks


----------



## cnsweeney

As far as the orgasm thing goes I believe you have to climax at the same time to achieve boy ? I think it's because it helps to push the sperm into the cervix more quickly giving the boys a headstart. But again it's just a sway tactic for someone trying to get a boy. You could still get a boy by pure chance without swaying . Just like I didn't follow any sway tactics for a girl either time and here we are! Lol


----------



## Beneli

Orgasming also increases the amount of vaginal fluid, which has a more alkaline pH (favouring boys and killing off girls)


----------



## hello_kitty

I am already feeling bad towards this lo because I know he wont get as much attention as his brother. Not because of the gender thing but I think firstborns always get soo much attention this time around I have to tend to 2 little ones...I dont think I will get to cuddle just gonna hold him when he cries, feed, bathe him and of course gonna spend time playing with him but I just dont think he will get as much attention.

He's also going straight into his play yard which will be in same room as us, with ds1 I couldnt even imagine being separated from him I HAD to sleep with him and now its become a habit.

I feel like a bad mom already.

Regarding the orgasm thing, we always dtd like its a duty to conceive a baby (know it sounds bad) so Im sure I never climaxed but still got 2 boys. Guess I got to cross that off the list of the swaying tactic?


----------



## motherofboys

I know I almost always do orgasm. I think unless you have a naturally high or low level of ph it isn't going to effect it enough to sway by itself.


----------



## Kaiecee

I should have af by Friday if not I'd test Monday but I'm sure she will show


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy easter to anyone who's celebrating!


----------



## cnsweeney

so mine did in fact turn out to be a GIRL!


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow! Is this third girl for you?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm on to my fertile window hope it works this month


----------



## cnsweeney

hello_kitty said:


> Oh wow! Is this third girl for you?

no its my second :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Fingers crossed kaiecee!

Cnsweeny at least your two girls will be best friends! That's how I try to look at things now.


----------



## cnsweeney

Exactly. I've come to terms with it and have actually gotten excited after buying stuff :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope I'm blessed with having a little girl one day but I'm not feeling very hopeful about a little girl or even getting my bfp


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats on a 2nd girl. 

Hope you get a girl one day kaiecee


----------



## Kaiecee

I better get pregnant soon or else I'm going to go crazy


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee is this your second month of trying? Hopefully this is the month for you! I know some people who got their desired gender after the 5th time trying so keep your chin up! If I end up with 4 boys I MIGHT try for a 5th. I am not too sure yet because having 1 child and being pregnant already feels like the end of the world to me already. Dh woke ds up today from his nap and I almost bit his head off.


----------



## Kaiecee

No I'd say this will be my 4th if it doesn't work this month I'm going to ask for clomid when my body needed a boost that helped for one of my pregnancies


----------



## cnsweeney

I also heard clomid helps to
Conceive a girl ;) 

Well I had to get an u/s last night at the hospital because I was running a high fever and vomiting . Confirmed she is def. a girl! Still not sure what's wrong with me but I'm thinking it's a bad sinus infection :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee - I've heard of clomid before and it has helped people conceive pretty quickly.

Cnsweeny - Hope you'll feel better soon! Are you going to do much shopping for her or re using dd1's stuff? I bought my baby a few nb outfits for the summer and said no more for now since they look pretty small and he will probably outgrow it quickly. Also bought some sleep sacks, hoping they wont be too warm for him in the heat of summer, but I only bought 1 nb size, the others are s/ so he can wear them in the fall. 

I think I am getting allergies, nose is stuffed and I keep sneezing!


----------



## Kaiecee

When I used clomid I conceived the same month hopefully this month worked for us so I don't have to use it if not I'll try next cycle


----------



## cnsweeney

hello_kitty said:


> Kaiecee - I've heard of clomid before and it has helped people conceive pretty quickly.
> 
> Cnsweeny - Hope you'll feel better soon! Are you going to do much shopping for her or re using dd1's stuff? I bought my baby a few nb outfits for the summer and said no more for now since they look pretty small and he will probably outgrow it quickly. Also bought some sleep sacks, hoping they wont be too warm for him in the heat of summer, but I only bought 1 nb size, the others are s/ so he can wear them in the fall.
> 
> I think I am getting allergies, nose is stuffed and I keep sneezing!

thank you:) I am starting to feel a little better just still have the yucky cold part. :/ to answer your question, yes we will be shopping for her. I don't have much left from dd1 except for memorable things and outfits I simply couldn't part with:haha: so we are basically starting all over. I got rid of most of her things because I wasn't planning on having another any time soon. hence the 5 yr gap lol. I had dd1 at 19 so I was a young mom and a lot of her furniture and stuff was hand me downs so we will buying new this time. and my dh is not her biological father ( but still her daddy at heart! ) so this is his first born. I am quite excited to get started on the nursery. I have everything planned .now just to purchase it all. my oh my how expensive crib bedding can be! luckily I am pretty good at shopping around online so I was able to save us a lot of money! dh said we have enough pink in the house already:haha: so we have decided to do the babys room in purples,grays, and turquoises. its actually very beautiful once completed. cant wait!


----------



## hello_kitty

cnsweeny lucky you for getting to start buying things all over, how exciting! There is only a 21 month age gap between my two boys so he's getting all the hand me downs, which is kinda nice in a way, we get to save lots of money on clothing. I'm also using the same nursery for lo since its already been set up but never slept in since ds1 slept with us since birth.

I'm hoping for a girl next we have agreed to buy a house once I get pregnant with baby no. 3 since so I can decorate her nursery and buy girly stuff.


----------



## Kaiecee

We just moved a week ago and it sucks so much trying to get everyhing done and watch a 16 month old and 5 month old


----------



## cnsweeney

Hello kitty - I hope you get your girl next! :)

Kaiecee- wait so u have a 16 month old, 5 month old, and have been trying for a 3rd I guess since no.2 came out? My do you move fast! Lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I also have 2 older boys 13 years old and 7 years old that I share custody with my ex. The only reason were not waiting is it took us a while for us to concive Riley (16 month old) and Jacob came fast and we want to try for our girl and I think I'm much older than all of u so I don't have time on my sode and I'm not sure how many more cesarian sections I can have if I get pregnant again it will be my 5th my first cesarian was an emergency after 15 hours of labour


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks cnsweeny! I have a feeling 3rd will be a girl...hope my instinct is right but you never know.

Kaicee - all your babies where born via c-section? How was it like? Somehow I am scared of ever getting a c-section I think I would faint lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Trust me it's much easier than 15 hours of labour and recovery at least for me seems to be pretty quick within 3 days I'm back to normal just some tenderness


----------



## hello_kitty

Do you mean the c section or vaginal birth?

I see you meant the c section is easier for you right? I thought rrecovery time took longer.


----------



## motherofboys

Hey girls, sorry been quiet. Just been trying to get on with things and not think too much. I think I might be going crazy but I have fallen in love with the idea of a 5th boy! I have his name, and I'm packing up all DS4s old clothes and excited to see another child wear them. It would make life so much easier when we do eventually move as well, bedroom wise. If the down stairs were large enough I wouldn't have to try to move again. But I would still love to have a girl....maybe boy/girl twins ;p
May have to wait a bit longer though as there have been some changes in DH work, which we need to see how they pan out. But as I'm STILL awaiting AF, and not found somewhere to move to, I guess its not the end of the world.


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice to hear from you again motherofboys!
I'm glad you're opening up to the idea of a possible 5th boy! Boys are great really although they can get a bit rowdy at least mine does. 

Boy/girl twins would be great! I would love one too but don't think that will happen. 

So I was wondering is there ways to discipline an 18 month old when they're throwing tantrums especially if he's not talking yet? He's still babbling so I don't l ow how to discipline him.


----------



## motherofboys

I think a lot if the time with toddlers it depends what the tantrum is over. I know people who disagree and do things differently, but a lot if the time at that she it's just that their emotions are so overwhelming that they don't know how to handle them. If I can see a tantrum coming I try distraction, I still do it now if I can see one getting wound up with the other and they are starting to bicker. I'll go "quick what's that over there?!" Sounds funny I know but even making out I saw a spider can be enough to break the mood. Time ins instead of time outs. Taking them somewhere they can calm down, safely, with you there rather than say a 'naughty spot'. If it's something they want but can't have (today my 4 year old wanted to go in the garden after his bath and he isn't well so he cried about it when I said no) I told him I knew he wanted to and was sorry that he couldn't be it was late and offered him a cuddle. Or depending on the situation I just say "fine I'm going to do this/be in this room, come find me when your done crying" 
That's just me though and I don't think there is a wrong or right way to do it, it's finding what with a for you. As long as you are consistent and firm, it will eventually get there, and tantrums will be less often.


----------



## Kaiecee

I seem to be on my feet and doing all my regular stuff faster having a c section then some of my friends with vaginal births 

My friend is having twins this summer 1 boy 1 girl I'm so jealous :)


----------



## cnsweeney

Personally I haven't had a vaginal birth yet. We are trying for a vbac this time . My first daughter was breeched so we did a c section. It wasn't emergency, so that's good . But I hated having a c section! My best friend had her son the day before I had my daughter and she walked right into my room at the hospital ( we were in rooms next to each other) as if nothing had happened lol. Meanwhile I was layed up in bed until day 3 I was finally able to try to take some steps around the hallways . The 2nd week I was a lot better but it does take more recovery time in my opinion compared to all of my friends who had vaginal births.


----------



## Kaiecee

After my first cesarian I was walking the same day as the operation and I've always been line that also the faster I walk around faster the take the catheter out of my bladder then I feel like normal


----------



## cnsweeney

I mean I could get up with help to go to the bathroom so I didn't have the catheter past the first 12 hours. But maybe you just recover fast because it is def. a major abdominal surgery even though people think it's just a normal thing . They cut through 7 layers of muscle . I hated when they would push on my stomach right where my incision was to make sure everything was going down like it was supposed to. Ow!


----------



## hello_kitty

Its been awhile but wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing if there's anyone who is still subsribed to this thread. 

I just had my baby almost 6 weeks ago and not even nearly as disappointed as I was when I first found out the gender. I am in love with the guy! He is the most adorable baby and I love his chubby cheeks! I guess you dont fall in love til you see em.


----------



## Kaiecee

for sure it was sore but after the 2nd one i was a pro i figure the faster i walk the easier it will be for me when i get home but its still not fun it is a major operation and im going on my 5th cesariean this march


----------



## motherofboys

Hi all, I'm still here. Still TTC #5. Kitty glad to hear you fell in love with your little man. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats kaiecee! Bet you are anticipating the gender scan. I know I did! 

Motherofboys- did you decide to ttc earlier than planned? I think it was you whose husband said to wait right? Anyways it's an exciting time. What month are you on? 

Afm, we plan on ttc baby no. 3 June of next year. If it's a girl that will most likely be the last for us unless I get baby fever but no. 4 won't be til a long time like 5 years f own the road after no. 3 if there is a no. 4. If we get another boy definitely gonna try for no. 4 but still gotta wait 5 years cuz I'm taking a break to finish school.


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I think when I was on this thread last he was still saying wait, but he changed his mind to NTNP, which to me is as good as TTC lol
My first AF since DS4 arrived 15th of May, which looking back on here I see the last post before today was the 7th. I forget that people don't just know stuff LMAO
Any I'm currently on CD5 of my 4th cycle since DS4. I discovered I had a short LP like I did after DS3, but I'm hoping it will lengthen naturally as I'm not BFing fully like I did with DS3. I think (although I didn't chart regularly enough to be sure) that last cycle I got an extra day on my LP so I'm hopeful that in the next cycle or 2 I'll have enough days to actually fall pregnant.
Trying to be relaxed about it. The baby I'm meant to have will come when he/she is meant to. Stressing didn't do me any good last time.


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hope it's a girl to complete our family after having 4 boys


----------



## hello_kitty

I hope you get pregnant soon mothersofboys. With my last baby I didnt even know when I was supposed to ovulate my cycle was so crazy there was no way going off the no. days in the cycle. I charted 2 months prior and missed the window both times. The third month I went off of the cervical mucous discharge and got pregnant in one shot.

Hope you get your girl Kaicee, will be stalking you to see how it turns out keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

My babies are driving me bonkers. Ds2 keeps crying and wanting to eat. The problem is whenever he eats he doesnt finish the whole thing and wants to eat every hour...I've been letting him cry for the past half hour I'm so tired and crazy! Wish someone could take over....and I have an almost 2 year old to deal with on the side.


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks
hello_kitty
im so nervous for my first appt. but for sure ill keep you in the loop :)


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats kaiecee hope you get your girl.
Hugs Kitty. Hopefully ds2 will start taking a bit more milk and going longer between them soon. 
My cycles all over the place, last cycle I think I O'd around anywhere between cd 15 and 19. The cycle before it was cd 32. I'm only charting until I have enough days between O and Af to actually conceive, after that I'm not charting. But I'm hoping to see some regularity soon. Or even better a bfp.


----------



## hello_kitty

So excited for you Kaicee! When is your first appointment? I really do hope you get your girl. I'll be stalking you lol.

Motherofboys, I dont think I did any serious charting last time. I just counted the days I had in each cycle and based my ovulation window based on that but failed both times. Due to my crazy cycle I dont think I ovulated when I thought I did. The third month I did it one time and fell pregnant with him just based on fertile cm alone.

So dh and I dtd for the first time 10 days ago without any sort of protection. I didnt think we'd dtd so soon but it was in the middle of the night soo...anyways now I am scared of getting pregnant. I know it sounds stupid but I hear women are very fertile after pregnancy. I am not exclusively breastfeeding Jayden so probably increases the chance. Now the question is when should I take a pregnancy test to rule it out? Finally realized after this how much I dont want to be pregnant right now. I need to enjoy my newest addition until he's at least 1.


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought my appt was the 9th of September but it's next Thursday so excited hope I hear the hb!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ohh exciting! My doc didnt let me hear the heartbeat til I was at least 12 weeks along, but maybe its just me. How far along are you?


----------



## motherofboys

exciting about your appointment kaiecee.
kitty, I'd wait 2 weeks if you can as you are most likely to get a positive by that time. You could possibly get one in a weeks time, but if you got a negative it could be a case of just being too early to tell. Hopefully you won't have anything to worry about but if you are pregnant you'll know it was what was meant to be. 
DS1 I knew nothing about ttc, all I knew was that the middle of your cycle was when you ovulated. Due to us both being ill we only actually got to dtd once that month right in the middle of my cycle, 1st month ttc and bam! pregnant!


----------



## hello_kitty

motherofboys said:


> exciting about your appointment kaiecee.
> kitty, I'd wait 2 weeks if you can as you are most likely to get a positive by that time. You could possibly get one in a weeks time, but if you got a negative it could be a case of just being too early to tell. Hopefully you won't have anything to worry about but if you are pregnant you'll know it was what was meant to be.
> DS1 I knew nothing about ttc, all I knew was that the middle of your cycle was when you ovulated. Due to us both being ill we only actually got to dtd once that month right in the middle of my cycle, 1st month ttc and bam! pregnant!

Thats what I am scared of happening though I kinda doubt it would happen again because its pretty uncommon since I have no idea where I stand now. I stopped bleeding about a week after delivery and havent had a period since except for intermittent bleeding but one or two days ago I had brown blood which is probably old blood.

I have 2 work assignments coming up. I usually work from home but these assignments require me to go out I cant imagine leaving my babies at my mom's. So sad just thinking about it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be 10+2 weeks when I go to te drs so I hope we get a strong hb! I'm in a march 2015 group and I really don't like it at least I have u ladies :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I think you will get a heartbeat by then! My dr for some reason just doesnt want to do it before the 12 week scan. What is it about your birth group that you dont like? I've never joined any of those group.


----------



## motherofboys

I think I was just on the main pregnancy page on here rather than a group if I remember rightly. 
Here they wont try to listen to the heart beat before your 16 week midwife appointment, but you do hear it at your 12 week scan.


----------



## Kaiecee

Some can be mean not towards me at least and no matter what I say I'm ignored


----------



## motherofboys

yeah there were a couple of wtt and ntnp groups i tried to join in with that i didn't really get acknowledged, like they only read the posts from the people they knew.


----------



## Kaiecee

Exactly I'm not into cliques


----------



## motherofboys

I find it can be difficult in the normal groups as well, because I don't want to say too much about gender desire. The few replies I did get as well were mainly from a Mum of 4, 2 boys 2 girls, who was TTC number 5, telling me I must be mad, and how hectic my life must be. Excuse me? We both have 4 kids, we both want 1 more, how does it make me mad and not you just because mine are all boys?


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I hate people who judge especially since they aren't any better I had 2 pregnancies in 2013 both were born at 39 weeks and I was called horrible names for having them so close together I didn't think I could concieve while I was still bleeding on and off but I'm not going to go and abort it! Now I'm pregnant with #5 and I'm praying it's a girl finally!


----------



## motherofboys

I really wanted my gaps to be smaller but I guess whats meant to be will be and was. Theres only 13 months between me and twin boys. People are going to judge whatever happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Some people are super judgemental but refuse to look in the mirror!


----------



## motherofboys

I know people will judge the amount of children I choose to have, the fact that we have 4 already in a 2 bed house. We are looking to move just not found anything yet. And probably dh age if we continue having children much longer. All friends and family think we should stop now.


----------



## hello_kitty

It'll be 13 days tomorrow I'm going to test tomorrow and if it's negative I'll test again in a week. Just hope it's negative. Guess I need to find a form of bc...maybe the pills but I'm breastfeeding so idk. 

I just only want 4 max regardless what I end up getting. Especially when I am taking a 5 year break after no. 3. When I try for no 4 I'll probably be 31/32...but I think people should be able to gave as many kids as they want long as they can afford to and can raise them to be respectable adults.


----------



## motherofboys

Exactly, it should be the choice of the couple having babies and no one else. I mean things change and plans change with them, and other stuff gets in the way. We will have 5 or 6, that was our plan from early on. Whatever the gender of the next one, or two, there has to come a time to stop.


----------



## Kaiecee

Some people should just mind their own buisness


----------



## motherofboys

exactly :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know why people think it's their business what me and dh do like his father always asking me if I'm pregnant and that we have enough!!!! 

Hello I'm going to be 33 I think I can make my own decisions


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah MIL wasn't too thrilled about number 4. FIL was lovely though. Lord knows what MIL will say about another. She kind of had the attitude that it 'served me right' to get a boy for having too many children. I say "screw what she thinks" but I find it hard not to worry about her reaction for DHs sake.


----------



## Kaiecee

we fight all the time because they are always so negitive and i dont want that around me and my kids


----------



## motherofboys

I just tend to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Kaiecee

my in laws can get so bad the only way to shut them up is to stick up for myself so thats what i do :)


----------



## motherofboys

good for you


----------



## Kaiecee

So today I ordered some baby leggings for my boys simcha winters here are so cold 

And for the 1st time made homemade pizza it was amazing I'll never order again :)


----------



## Kaiecee

No hb but she not worried at all she scheduled me an ultrasound just waiting for hospital to call for the day on the paper they faxed she asked for one for less than a week 

Plus it's a new dr since I moved and she was so nice a new dr I never had a dr that was so friendly and answered all my questions without rushing me


----------



## Kaiecee

Well it's become quiet here but here is my update :

Hi ladies 
Changes my profile pic to babies :) he /she is head down feet up 
Was so happy to see it moving around :) 
They changedy date again now edd is march 21st :) makes no difference I'll have a cesarian at 39 weeks


----------



## motherofboys

Good news about your scan.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry I've been busy with the two boys plus we've been out a lot enjoying the last days of summer.

How far along are you now kaicee? I think my brain is freezing on me I cant calculate right now. Glad that baby is moving around though. I miss being pregnant. I know im crazy because its way too soon to be pregnant again. Im not ready.


----------



## Kaiecee

11+6 today :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Goodness time is flying! Whats next on the agenda?


----------



## Kaiecee

cant wait for gender omg i hope its a girl


----------



## hello_kitty

I hope so too! Keep us updated please! Im actually happy you're pregnant so I can somewhat follow you on this pregnancy journey instead of suffering from pregnancy nostalgia.


----------



## hello_kitty

Did you do anything different this time around?


----------



## motherofboys

AF arrived for me, so on to another cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

I tried for months only own and finally on my second round of 100mg of clomid and u have to eat pinapple and it's core during the 2 week wait everytime I do that works first month ....should have tried it earlier


----------



## hello_kitty

My cycle has been wack since forever I miraculously got pregnant both times without knowing for sure when my ovulation window was...guess I'd have to eat pineapple everyday lol. I havent had a problem falling pregnant tho usually its first or second month. Have you done anything different to try for a girl?do you have a date for the gender scan?


----------



## Kaiecee

Only eat the pinapple during 2ww it's not good before oh and Brazil nuts too with the pinapple about 4-5 a day during 2ww each time I did it got pregnant sameonth even after trying for months and months


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats the problem I never know wheny 2ww is. I just blindly dtd every.other day and got pregnant thats why my dates are always 2 weeks behind at the dating scan.

Motherofboys so sorry better luck next month! All.this pregnancy talk makes me wish i.were pregnant again.


----------



## Kaiecee

thats why i used fertility friend so i could track my cycles and i took my temp (on my last cycle that i got pregnant) so i would know the 2ww


----------



## motherofboys

My problem is that my 2ww isn't 2 weeks long. You need a minimum of 9 days to allow an egg to implant and create enough hormone to send the message to stop af. So that means af arriving at 10 dpo at the earliest. I'm slowly getting longer each month. I'm sure that this cycle I just started will have enough days as af didn't arrive until 10pm on 9dpo, a few more hours and I'd have got to 10dpo. I'm considering vitex to lengthen my lp, it's also known to bring Ov forwards which seeing as I'm still Oving later that usual wouldn't be a bad thing. And it apparently sways pink, so that can't hurt right? I've been told only to take it from af-O or the first 14 days of my cycle, which ever comes first. I'll see what this cycle brings first I think.


----------



## hello_kitty

Motherofboys does that mean your cycles are short or long? Sorry my brain has been on sleep mode since the lo has been here...Before I got pregnant with Jayden my cycles where about 31-43 days (somehwere along those lines) thats why I never know when my 2ww is...but honestly its never been a difficult problem for me to get pregnant as of the past 2 babies thats why I dont track...but it resulted in me having 2 boys which I dont know if its a coincidence or not. 

People have been telling me "you need a girl now!"...and I should be annoyed except I do want a girl and when they make those remark it makes me want a girl even more. I love my boys, they are fun and I think I prefer boys but I just want one girl.


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel the same way as u hello kitty I need my girl now! I want to be done after all this 

I started having longer lengths of cycles all of a sudden but once I started using clomid I was back to my 28 day cycle


----------



## motherofboys

Well it's funny because my cycles are not exceptionally long or short, they vary but are around the 26-30 mark, so only a day or so shorter or longer than average. It's the same issue I had after ds3, but never had before that (as far as I'm aware) and I think from what I've researched when when I'm breastfeeding I have a very high level of prolactin. The hormone that makes milk. That can lower your levels of progesterone. Which can shorten your lp. The first month I charted after ds3 I ovulated on cd21 and got af on cd28. With out charting it appears a normal length cycle. I think this month though I should gain an extra day as the last couple of cycles have increased by a day so then I should gave long enough to actually fall pregnant.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx for u this month :)


----------



## hello_kitty

fingers crossed for you mothersofboys that you get pregnant soon! Is this cycle 5 for you?

My older soon is suddenly ill. He was playing last night being his usual self and then out of no where started throwing up. We thought he just had an upset stomach but it turned out to be worse ended up with a fever too. The medicine I have been giving him helps and right now he is playing but after it starts to wear off he becomes miserable again. At least he's eating and drinking fine.


----------



## motherofboys

oh bless hope he is better soon. 
Yeah its only my 5th cycle


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? Kaicee any new updates? 

I've been seeing so many baby girls lately makes me want one so badly but I'm so scared to try again plus we have to wait until Jayden is at least 1 years old.


----------



## Kaiecee

2nd dr. Appointment on Wednesday I'll get my date for my gender scan and I'll ask for it to be no later then the last week of October which I'm sure she will have no problem :) 

I'm worried that there are too many girls that mine will come back I'm having my 5th boy I'll still be happy but I wanted a little girl so I can just enjoy my family and not worry about it


----------



## motherofboys

Af is here again. Good news is that I think I had a longer lp. So I can actually get pregnant now. 
Went shopping with my friend and her daughter the other day. That made GD rear it's ugly head again. 
I'm not sure I'm going to have one at all any more. We are supposed to have moved first but we decided to ttc while moving. Dh is being so fussy I'm not sure we will ever move though. And realistically I can't have another baby in this house. And it'll be even harder to find somewhere once we have had another. 
I know I won't have a girl anyway and although I can see my 5th boy in my head and I want him, I don't know if I should just accept that it won't happen and move on. I mean I have to draw the line eventually.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx crossed for next month happy lo was longer this month that's good news 

Tomorrow blood test and an early gestational diabetes test since I had it once before


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, good luck with the tests.


----------



## hello_kitty

How is are you ladies doing? Any updates?


----------



## motherofboys

Not from me, except that I've given up on the diet and exercise. I know I wont be pregnant this side of Christmas, and I really feel in my heart I wont have a girl anyway but it will all be ok. I'm at peace (for now) with what is meant to be for me. That could change but for now I'm ok. So I am back to just going with the flow and pretty much NTNP again. I think I'm around 7 dpo just because I had really intense bloating and pains and gas about a week ago. But I'm not tracking anything. If AF isn't here by the end of the month I'll test. My baby will come when he is ready to join us.


----------



## hello_kitty

aww motherofboys...I actually like your relaxed way of thinking. I initially wanted to have no. 3 next summer but now I am actually thinking about holding if off for 2-3 years so I can enjoy my 2 boys atm. This may sound crazy but if I were to have a boy again next, I wouldnt mind one bit..I guess I am used to boys now! Doesnt mean I dotn want my girl, but I would be too upset if next one is a boy.

Dh is actually hoping next one will be a girl and our last...the word "last" scares me because I kinda wanted 4...so I guess I have my reason for wanting next one to be a boy because if next were a boy dh wouldnt be hesitant to try again.


----------



## motherofboys

I can't imagine being done, i know i will be. most likely after the next one. but its still sad to think no more babies. Today has been a big day. ds4 had his first hair cut and looks like a little boy rather than a baby, and ds1 knows the truth about Santa :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww how old are your babies? Both my boys had to have their first hair cut before their first birthday. Ds1 was 5 months and ds2 was 3 months. I really didnt want to, but they were born with a full head of hair and it got long very fast. Ds2's hair almost covered his eyes so I just had to get it done.

I know 4 will be our max, but idk why just thinking about having my last scares me...its just sounds so final but you are right though...we gotta stop somewhere right?


----------



## Kaiecee

I think once we decide to have our last it will be bittersweet for everyone but at least we have the ones we made I just hope and pray I will have a little girl in the end


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee said:


> I think once we decide to have our last it will be bittersweet for everyone but at least we have the ones we made I just hope and pray I will have a little girl in the end

Yea, thats why I am thinking about waiting a few years to have my third..guess I am trying to lengthen the process, because if I do get pregnant next summer and it happens to be a girl most likely my baby making factory will be shut down. Although my husband respects my wishes and if I insist he probably will say yes to no. 4 but he did make it clear that he REALLY only wants 3 kids...given our next is a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

They are 8,7,4 and 1. Ds4 was 1 on Monday, I don't like to cut their hair before they are one. No reason really I just don't like to, but then again all of them have had longer hair when small. Ds2 still now has longer hair. I'd just trim the front before that if it was in their eyes. Although know a friends boy had had 8 cuts by 14 months because she liked to keep his hair short and 'boyish'. Ds4 has a proper little boy cut now. 
I must say there's a few things I would like to do that we don't want to do with a baby, so there is lots to look forward to when they are older. 
Being so sure I won't get a girl I'd probably would consider stopping at 4, but I've already got number 5 pictured in my head, and named and I want him now lol


----------



## hello_kitty

There's a saying "things happen when you least expect it to". I'm happy that you are able to except another little boy. If it happens to be a girl, it'll be like icing on the cake!

There are tons of activites to do when kids get older such as hiking, adventure parks, road trips...I've always wanted to go to disnery world and dh said "you gotta wait til the youngest is at least 5". Got a point there.


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I'd love to go on holiday to another country. I've never left the uk. But it's not something we'd be able to do every year it every other year or whatever so I want them all to be old enough to remember it. Also It would be easier travelling without all the baby/toddler stuff that's required and kids that can stay in one spot when waiting and read and stuff on the flight. 
The older 3 were asking to go to Chessington this year but the oldest is the only one tall enough for some of the rides and I didn't think they could handle the queuing.


----------



## Kaiecee

So results came in and my dr called to confirm I do have gestational diabetes :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Motherofboys - Yea, its kind of tough isnt it...can you take them to another place that also has kiddie rides for the smaller children?
Kaicee - Dont stress too much! I was diagnosed with gd with both my pregnancies and ate crap most of them time but my boys turned out fine. I dont know what the protocol was with Zachary since he was taken away to the nicu and didnt get to stay with me, but Jayden had his blood taken for 24 hours and by 24 hours if it was stablized then they stopped. Usually if you breastfeed or give them formula right after they are born, the sugar will go up. That being said, if I were to do it again, I would definitely watch my diet, cant stand seeing my baby get poked so often again.


----------



## motherofboys

I think Chessington does have a kiddie section and there were other rides they could go on in the bigger part, but it seemed like such a big drama. "You can't go on this but you'll still have to wait half hour while Mummy takes him on it, then I'll go on your one with you because you both need an adult and Daddy can't go on the rides" and theres no one would would come with us. The other places aimed at younger kids all seem to be themed in things the boys say are 'babyish'. Just easier to wait till they are older. 
Anyway I started spotting yesterday and its a bit more today so looks like another month over.


----------



## hello_kitty

It wont be too long before they all grow up...time goes by very fast! My little guy is turning 2 next month and it feels just like yesterday when I had him.

My new baby is super cranky lately. He's been fussy which makes me think that he is hungry and when I feed him he wouldnt take it...you see days like these make me cant wait for the baby days to be over :wacko:. I guess what you dont have you miss. I bet when he turns 1, I'll miss these days again...but honestly, I think by the time I have no. 3 things will be soo crazy that I think I will stop having anymore.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Having our third boy over here. I'm not terribly disappointed, because we'll try again, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed at all. I'm terrified that our 4th will be a boy too. Not sure DH would let me try again for a baby girl after 4. I know when I have my ultrasound, I'm not having the tech tell me the gender when I'm in the office because If it's a boy I'll cry my eyes out. Gah! Part of me feels silly for feeling like this when there are some people who can't even have kids, but I cant help it!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm not super worried about the gd since I had it before it just mean more injections and insulin it just breaks my heart that this baby will have to be poked more at birth and I have to go to a special gd clinic on top of my dr app


----------



## hello_kitty

Chelsea - I know what you mean. I am nowhere near trying for no. 3 yet, but somedays I get scared that it will be another boy. Well, a part of me is hoping for a girl but the other half kinda wants a boy...just because dh really wants to stop at 3 given our next is a girl. Tbh though, I find it quite exhausting with 2 kids already I might or might not stop at no. 3, but just in case I wanted to having a girl next would be great because if I decided I wanted to stop I can...gosh hope I am making sense here, I am totally exhausted.

Kaicee - I didnt have to use insulin just controlled my diet but baby still got poked every few hours. I bet I will have gd again next time. When is your gender scan? Cant wait to hear what you're having, hopefully its a girl!


----------



## motherofboys

OMG, it's half term and ds2 and 3 are fighting over ds4!! And af is well and truly here. 
I wish I had a few years to wait, it feels like now or never.


----------



## hello_kitty

motherofboys said:


> OMG, it's half term and ds2 and 3 are fighting over ds4!! And af is well and truly here.
> I wish I had a few years to wait, it feels like now or never.

lol what are they fighting about? Is age a factor to why you couldnt wait a few more years?


----------



## motherofboys

Over who gets the play with him! Why they both cants at the same time I don't know! 

Mostly yes. Dh is already about to turn 46, and while could could still father a child for many years to come, he already has some health issues which limit him work wise and isn't as active as some men his age. 
The main reason in favour of waiting is the house. Sure sometimes when everything is mental here I wonder if I could handle it with another, big I know I would, it's just fitting everyone in. But by the time we moved then ttc'd he could be in his 50s, and ds1 could be in his teens and it's just not what I want. I want there to be a break for dh at the end of it all. If I had another now then all those things we want to do could happen before the oldest ones don't want to join us any more and would rather be with their friends. Also the ago between ds3 and 4 was the hardest one . I really didn't like the bigger gap. And I'd like a close sibling for him so when the big ones are off doing their thing he has someone who he can play with. 
There are lots of reasons but they are the main things that I think about.


----------



## Kaiecee

Last time even with controlled diet my sugars were high so I had 2 different insulin a to take and I don't eat that much now 

It's next Tuesday 2pm can't wait :)


----------



## motherofboys

good luck!!


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies :) hello hello kitty not spoken for a while, well as u know I've got 2girls and really really really want this one to b a boy I mean I know il b majorly disappointed with a girl obviously won't love her any less but this is our last so il never hav a boy :( I find out next sat please keep everything crossed for me ladies x


----------



## hello_kitty

Totally understandable motherofboys - my youngest sister is 3.5 years old and she is surrounded by adults 24/7. I feel kinda bad for her really she wont have anyone to grow up with.

Kaicee and Hailey - both your scans coming up soon! Fingers and toes crossed for your both! Hoping to hear great news from you! 

Husband said we get 4 chances, so if no. 3 is a girl we will get to try one more time, but I'm really hoping 3rd time's a charm.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm going crazy I just know they will say boy again I just hope I'm not disappointed I'd be so surprised if it was a girl I can't sleep at night! 

And on top of everything my diabetes it out of control no matter what I do it's thru the roof no matter what I do


----------



## skyraaa

When's ur scan kaiecee? Sending u pink vibes!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Next Tuesday 2 pm :)


----------



## skyraaa

Oh not long then :) how exciting really hope ur pink x


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaicee its tomorrow! Keeping fingers crossed! Let us know as soon as you are done with the us!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll let you know as soon as I get home ;)


----------



## motherofboys

I was thinking about you all day yesterday thinking "is it this tuesday or next?" Good Luck.


----------



## hello_kitty

4 more hours to go Kaicee!


----------



## motherofboys

Damn the different time zones. We've already had 2pm here lol


----------



## hello_kitty

where are you located motherofboys? Its only 7:17 am here. I live in Oregon, US.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm in the uk, it's 4:50pm here


----------



## hello_kitty

How did it go Kaicee??


----------



## Kaiecee

Sooooo I've been in shock all night 

ITS A GIRL!!!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Kaiecee said:


> Sooooo I've been in shock all night
> 
> ITS A GIRL!!!!!

OMG!! Major congrats!! Send girly vibe my way I could use it down the road!


----------



## Kaiecee

For sure I was still convinced I was having a boy dr really had to show me 3 times and he says it's 100%


----------



## motherofboys

Oh wow congratulations!!! That's amazing news!


----------



## skyraaa

Any update?? X


----------



## skyraaa

Lol just realised u had updated congrats Hun such awesome news :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still in shock


----------



## motherofboys

Ha ha I bet you. Have you started shopping yet?


----------



## hello_kitty

Now I am really interested to know what you did differently this time. Did you actually try gender selection? What sex position did you use, diet, how often having sex...so pretty much did you do any of those things to help with a girl or is it a bunch of boogus and totally coincidental? 

I did the missionary position both times (no other positions) and it was supposed to yield girl based on every article that I read and still came up with 2 boys.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is what I got so far :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't know why it's upside down but I'll have to go shopping as all I have is boy clothes which I still will use some of those


----------



## motherofboys

Aw so cute. Will she be your last now?


----------



## Kaiecee

When I came home and I showed dh the clothes he hugged me and I cried like a little baby and he said one more and I said I'm pretty much satisfied now we will see but really I'm complete now


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on your girl Kaiecee


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm seriously still wondering if it will come out a boy lol but the dr did say 100%


----------



## motherofboys

I don't think you will believe it until you hold her in your arms


----------



## skyraaa

Just had my scan and I'm having my third girl!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats so many girls ;)


----------



## motherofboys

congratulations on another pink bump, how are you feeling?


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww...I dont know what to say Hailey because I knew you wanted a boy but congrats on a healthy baby! Are you going to try again or is this definitely your last?


----------



## skyraaa

I'm ok il love her just the same I was so convinced I was having a boy tho every 1 said from my scan pic boy think it got my hopes up lol, but I haven't cried and I've sort of come round to it another lil lady can't b bad x


----------



## motherofboys

Thats great. I really think that your frame of mind makes all the difference. Thinking of all the positives and the things you DO have rather than what you DONT have helps


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ladies :) I'm actually quite excited about her and thinking of names


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow its been over a year since this thread was active. Any new babies??


----------



## motherofboys

Not here. Not sure if there will be now either. Dh needs a heart op and it all depends when they want to do that as to whether we can actually try


----------

